# Free / Paid with Esanat



## esanatbet (Aug 9, 2019)

Hello friends and followers,

Until now you can check our blog. esanatbet. blogspot. com

From today I will post here all *my betting tips*.


----------



## esanatbet (Aug 9, 2019)

Today (9 August 2017) we have:

*PAID - Combo @ 1.63 Bet365 10u

Free* - Khachanov vs Zverev @ Over 21.5 1.55 Pinnacle 10u

*Free* - Lech Poznan vs Slask Wroclaw @ Lech 1.97 Pinnacle 10u

*Free* - FC Juniors vs Kapfenberg @ Over 2.5 Goals 1.59 Pinnacle 7u

Good Luck.


----------

